# de/d', que/qu' + Hollywood - élision ?



## Fidèle

Bonjour!

Faut-il écrire "de Hollywood" ou "d'Hollywood"? "que Hollywood" ou "qu'Hollywood"?  Les avis semblent partagés...


----------



## Asmodée

Bonjour,

Personnellement je ne ferais pas l'élision, donc je dirais "de Hollywood" et "que Hollywood".
Le "H" dans la prononciation anglaise est bien présent et même dans une conversation franco-française j'aurais tendance à prononcer le "H" aspiré


----------



## tilt

La théorie :
Le TLFi ne connait pas le nom _Hollywood_, puisque c'est un nom propre, mais il référence l'adjectif _hollywoodien_, pour lequel il précise que l'initiale est un _h aspiré_.
On dit donc _de Hollywood_, _que Hollywood_.

La pratique :
Google renvoie presque autant de références pour _d'Hollywood_ que pour _de Hollywood_.


----------



## Fidèle

tilt said:


> La pratique :
> Google renvoie presque autant de références pour _d'Hollywood_ que pour _de Hollywood_.


 
C'est justement ce qui m'embêtait.

À noter que, dans le TLF, une recherche avancée donne 24 résultats contenant "Hollywood". Là encore, il n'y a pas d'uniformité , mais dans la plupart des cas il y a élision. Je serais quand même porté à ne pas élider.  C'est ce que je ferai.  Merci de votre aide, Asmodée et tilt


----------



## Fred_C

Normalement, le H initial des mots d'origine anglo-saxonne et germanique est toujours aspiré, alors que le H initial des mots d'origine latine ou grecque est muet.


----------



## tati-tatoo

J'au vu [ce] fil parlant de l'élision devant Hollywood, mais dans le cas de "*Stars de Hollywood /d'Hollywood*", j'aurais tendance à ne pas faire l'élision (Wikipedia ne fait pas non plus l'élision). Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Si vous prononcez le _h_, c'est-à-dire que vous dites [hɔliwud] plus ou moins à l'anglaise (soit [hɒliwʊd]), l'élision est impossible. Mais si vous dites [ɔliwud] à la française, les deux options sont envisageables. À mon sens, les puristes voudront éviter l'élision, _Hollywood_ étant un mot étranger començant par une consonne, mais cette élision est devenue tellement courante que je ne vois pas trop pourquoi il faudrait l'éviter, d'autant plus qu'elle me paraît rendre la prononciation plus fluide.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Que diriez-vous (personnellement) dans le cas précis de  "*Stars de Hollywood /d'Hollywood*"  ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Très honnêtement, je ne sais pas trop ce que je dirais spontanément. Il me semble toutefois que je serais plus enclin à faire l'élision. Quoi qu'il en soit, aucune des deux solutions ne me choque.


----------



## tati-tatoo

OK, merci pour ce point de vue


----------



## Alessa Azure

Antidote dit que l'élision est facultative :  _on dit parler d’Hollywood ou parler de Hollywood._


----------



## Locape

Je me rends compte que j'écris 'stars de Hollywood', mais que je dis oralement 'stars d'Hollywood', sauf avec des anglophones (où j'aspire le 'h').


----------



## OLN

Voir aussi ce fil : que / de + nom propre commençant par H - élision ?


----------



## tati-tatoo

Après de plus amples recherches, il semblerait que "stars d'Hollywood" soit d'usage, mais que "stars de Hollywood" (sans l'élision) soit correct, car Hollywood a bel et bien un H aspiré. La prononciation à la française [olliwoude], ce n'est pas correct, donc DE Hollywood. Il y a une belle liste ici: h aspiré — Wikipédia


----------



## Maître Capello

tati-tatoo said:


> La prononciation à la française [olliwoude], ce n'est pas correct


Pas correct ? Encore faut-il s'accorder sur ce que l'on entend exactement par « correct »… La seule prononciation véritablement correcte est celle des locaux, qui prononcent [hɒliwʊd] (plus ou moins « haliweude »), mais si vous l'utilisez vous-même en français, vous allez passer pour un pédant ! La prononciation francisée [ɔliwud] n'est donc certainement pas à critiquer. Elle n'est d'ailleurs pas pire que [hɔliwud] qui est tout aussi faux.  Autrement dit, il n'y a aucune raison objective de préférer la disjonction _*de* Hollywood_ à l'élision _*d'*Hollywood_.


----------



## tati-tatoo

Bon ok, _"pas correcte_" n'était sans doute pas le mot le mieux adapté. Ce que je veux dire, c'est qu'*au niveau grammatical*, on ne peut pas considérer que "Hollywood" à la française (avec un H muet) soit correct. Il faut donc écrire "de Hollywood" (à l'oral, c'est une autre paire de manches... Prenons par exemple nos fameux z'aricots ou nos amis Italiens qui écrivent "Quiche" et qui prononcent ça "Kouicke"). D'ailleurs, "hollywoodien/-ne" figure sur la liste des mots ayant un "h aspiré" (dans différentes sources*). Voilà, j'espère que c'est plus clair   (*Parmi ces sources je cite : H Aspiré et H Muet : différences et utilisations - Français avec Pierre https://www.quia.com/files/quia/users/dominiquemerrill/ListeHAspire.pdf (page 5) H aspiré ou H muet - Cruciverbiste.club Je n'ai en revanche trouvé aucune liste disant quer c'est un h muet)


----------



## OLN

L'« usage flottant » dont parle Termium Plus (Canada) me semble s'appliquer à la France, mais probablement avec des différences (par exemple Henri, Henriette).



> Il y a beaucoup d’hésitation devant les noms propres commençant par _h_. En règle générale, l’élision ne se fait pas devant les mots commençant par un *h aspiré* (la plupart d’origine anglo-saxonne ou germanique) :
> (...)
> L’usage est cependant flottant devant certains mots :
> Hambourg
> Hegel
> Hemmingford
> Henri
> Henriette
> Heredia
> Hitler
> *Hollywood* (...)
> élision - Entrées commençant par E - Clefs du français pratique - TERMIUM Plus® - Bureau de la traduction


----------



## Reynald

Je dis _d'Hollywood, _sans doute parce que, comme le remarque Me Capello, c'est plus fluide.

On n'hésite pas non plus à l'écrire, en tout cas dans la presse. Justement, en ce moment :
« Kirk Douglas, l’une des dernières légendes d’Hollywood, est mort » (article)
« Kirk Douglas, monstre sacré d’Hollywood, est mort » (article)

Pour la presse française (gros titres, Google Actualités), il semble même que_ d'_ soit la forme unanimement adoptée.


----------

